# اعتداءات جديدة على الأقباط بمركز الصف بحلوان!  18 فبراير 2010



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (19 فبراير 2010)

*






*تعرض أقباط قرية "الأقواز" بمركز الصف اليوم لاعتداءات من جانب جيرانهم المسلمين استهدفت منازلهم ومتاجرهم وأسفرت على إصابة قبطيين تم نقلهما لمستشفى الصف، ووجه أقباط القرية اتهامات صريحة لعضو مجلس الشعب سعد الجمال بإثارة المسلمين على أقباط القرية، وفور الأحداث انتقلت قوات الأمن إلى موقع الأحداث، حيث تم فرض طوقا أمنيا حول القرية وعلى منازل الأقباط التى تعرضت جميعها للقذف بالطوب، ويتابع قدرى أبوحسين محافظ حلوان تداعيات الأوضاع.

المصدر : جريدة وطنى​


----------



## zezza (19 فبراير 2010)

رحمتك يا رب 
احنا خلاص بقينا عايشيين مع بربر و همج ... ربنا يرحمنا من تخلفهم 
شكرا كوكى على الخبر 
ربنا يباركك


----------



## BITAR (19 فبراير 2010)

*http://www.wataninet.com/News.aspx?N=1165*

*      ماذا يريد المسلمون ؟*​


----------



## veronika (19 فبراير 2010)

*بجد كده كتيررررررررررررررررررررررررررر
احنا تعبنا من الاحداث دي كفايه بقى
هنقول ايه انت يارب شايف و عارف كل شىء​*


----------



## DODY2010 (19 فبراير 2010)

احنا خلاص في اخر الايام ربنا يثبتنا في ايمننا بالمسيح يسوع ربنا


----------



## sony2010 (20 فبراير 2010)

انا من الصف واعرف ناس من الإقواز ورحت يوم الجمعة 19-2-2010 صليت القداس هناك ومفيش اى مشاكل وللأسف ان احنا بقينا لما يتجرح مننا واحد نقول مات ميه يا جماعه يا ريت نقول الحقيقة احنا اولاد الحقيقة 
مش معنى ان انا لو اتخانقت مع جارى المسلم يبقى انا وهو عملنا فتنة طائفية
وبعدين الأخ اللى نزل الموضوع لما كان فى مشكلة زى ما هو كان شايف من وجهة نظره ليه ما قالش ان المشكلة اتحلت 


صلوا لأجلى

are you​


----------



## طحبوش (20 فبراير 2010)

يا حلاوتك


----------



## بولا بشرى ذكى (20 فبراير 2010)

انا من الصف واعرف ناس من الإقواز ويوم الجمعة 19/2/2010صلى القدس الالهى ابونا القس:  بافلى  وليم كاهن كنيسة السيدة العذراء مريم بالصف  وابونا القس: عذرا  كاهن كنيسة الاقواز مارجرجس  كان وقف خرج الكنيسة   واثناء الاعتداء على الاقباط القرية الامن ذهب بعد ساعة ونص 
ربنا يرحمنا


----------



## candy shop (20 فبراير 2010)

معقول مفيش يوم عدى من غير  ما يحصل حاجه 

من بعد احداث نجع حمادى 

ربنا يرحمنا
​


----------



## just member (20 فبراير 2010)

*ارحمنا يارب 
عن جد تعبنا
*​


----------



## engy_love_jesus (20 فبراير 2010)

_*انت شايف وعارف قوم وانقذنا ​*_


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (20 فبراير 2010)

*رحمتك يارب​*


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (21 فبراير 2010)

*بشكركم اخواتى لوجودكم 
ربنا يرحمنااااااااااااااااا ويحمينا بجد​*


----------



## kalimooo (12 مارس 2010)

*ربنا يحميكم*


----------



## mero_engel (12 مارس 2010)

يارب سيبينك انت اللي تتصرف 
"الرب يدافع عنكم وانتم صامتون"​


----------



## لوتاكارا (13 مارس 2010)

*هو فى ايه الدنيا جرى فيها ايه ربنا يرحمنا واللى احنا منقدرش عليه فى ربنا يقدر عليه الرب يدافع عنكم وانتم صامتون ربنا كبير *


----------



## Mason (13 مارس 2010)

_ربنا يقوى إيماننا ويثبتنا فية_
_اكيد مش هيتركنا _
_وهيدخل فى الوقت المناسب_

_لكل شئ تحت السماء وقت_​


----------



## عماد حلمى حنا (19 ديسمبر 2010)

انا من الصف والموضوع اتحل والحمد لله:16_14_21:والورده دى لبولا بشرى ذكى وكل سنه وانت طيب يابولا


----------



## النهيسى (19 ديسمبر 2010)

شكرا
للخبر والمجهود

  المسيح يحلها من عنده​


----------



## عماد حلمى حنا (19 ديسمبر 2010)

*انا من الصف والموضوع اتحل والحمدلله والورده دى لبولا بشرى ذكى كل سنه وان طيب يابولا*:ab4:


----------

